# I've concluded that the best big bass pictures.....



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Are where you hold the bass in a natural position while at the same time trying to make the fish appear as small as possible...97.3% of the pics I see are cheesed out...if you catch a big bass there is no need to hold it at arms length. Here are some real nice pics(my fave being the middle one)!!! http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=154641


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree.

I've been trying to take good pics that show off the catch in the best way. I like a good angle and background too. But, holding the fish proper to not inflate its size helps make a good pic. 

Holding them out as far as you can is not fooling anyone!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i thought about this thread today when i was having my picture snapped with hawgs. when they're this big, you dont need to make em look bigger


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

skycruiser, 

Even your shirt looks bugged out by the size of that fish. 

Great catch and *good pic!*


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

and the oh so popular "go-go-gadget-arm" pose...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=155441


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> skycruiser,
> 
> Even your shirt looks bugged out by the size of that fish.
> 
> Great catch and *good pic!*



hahahahaha dude i never noticed that!!!! good call man! i'm dyin over here


----------

